# Anyone know what this coud be?  Graphic/Gross



## drdoolittle (Jul 10, 2011)

This came out of my PBPs female part this morning.  The dark color on it is just dirt-----it was actually all white/translucent and gelatinous (not at all hard).  I don't think she could be pregnant, but not sure----got her from someone about a month ago.













Here's a pic of the pig.


----------



## PattySh (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like a semen plug. Boar's semen is kind of like tapioca, very thick and fills the vagina making a plug to keep out bacteria. I'm guessing she's been bred.  If she is passing the plug may mean she is close to delivering piglets. Does she look like she has milk in her teats?


----------



## PattySh (Jul 13, 2011)

PS watching my pig on the video camera expecting piglets any moment now, she's due today 2nd litter (full size pig).


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 14, 2011)

she looks awfully skinny through the hips, is it just a bad angle for her? If its a bad angle perhaps her belly has dropped. I would suggest calling the people you got her from to see if she is possibly bred and prehaps worming her... can you give us a better angle and a picture of her whatnot?...


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think she's skinny at all.  Maybe it is just the angle.  She hasn't shown any other signs of being prego----probably just a natural thing when they're in heat and maybe nobody has noticed it before with their pigs ?  She's very healthy and eats well.

Maybe this is a better shot of her.


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Oct 29, 2018)

Couple things to remember about pigs, yes they do discharge when in heat, secondly gilts, and sows have been known and on many occassions do go looking for a boar when in heat. A friend had a sow who un-benone to him got out of her pen, walked a mile to the boar, "had lunch", and when my friend got home from work she was back in her pen as if nothing happened, 3 months,  3 weeks, 3 days later she blessed him with a fine litter of piglets, and he only found out about the visit when talking to the neighbor who said he did remember seeing her around the boar a few months ago. I had 2 gilts who where of age but my boar was to young once a month they would get out and head up the street toward town, ate 'em. Now its the boars turn just getting 225.


----------

